# Screened Tent



## buckscent (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a screened tent.  I am go to do some festivals this next year.  I have noticed people prepair food in a screened tent with a door then pass prepaired wrapped or boxed food to the outside table for sale,


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 17, 2011)

If the one's available locally at home centers are too small, you maight look at these to get some ideas:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/category.jsp?categoryId=1854&navAction=jump&iid=Header|All_Products|Canopies

You can add sceen panels to many that don't come with them...some have them as part of the kit.

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of other sites

http://www.bigcanopy.com/1209.html

http://www.acecanopy.com/popuptentmesh-1w8.html

http://www.coloredink.com/food-tent-package


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just used google and searched "screened canopy" and found lots of results.


----------

